# Abdominal aortogram, iliac angiogram



## MADDIE (Feb 7, 2012)

Left common femoral artery accessed percutaneously. J-wire is placed in abdominal aorta followed by pigtail catheter. Abdominal aortogram was performed followed by iliac angiogram. Guidewire is then placed in right external iliac artery and then ultra flush catheter is placed in external iliac artery. Right lower extremity arteriogram is performed. Abdominal and iliac angiogram demonstrates no evidence of stenosis, normal common femoral artery and profunda femoris on the right side, mild superficial femoral artery stenosis.

I'm thinking codes 36246, 75625, 75710. My concern is the iliac angiogram. it sounds like the angiogram is just the iliacs and then the right leg arteriogram is done. Is this an instance where 75774 is used? Or is this considered an extra view?

Would appreciate any input. Thanks


----------



## dpeoples (Feb 7, 2012)

MADDIE said:


> Left common femoral artery accessed percutaneously. J-wire is placed in abdominal aorta followed by pigtail catheter. Abdominal aortogram was performed followed by iliac angiogram. Guidewire is then placed in right external iliac artery and then ultra flush catheter is placed in external iliac artery. Right lower extremity arteriogram is performed. Abdominal and iliac angiogram demonstrates no evidence of stenosis, normal common femoral artery and profunda femoris on the right side, mild superficial femoral artery stenosis.
> 
> I'm thinking codes 36246, 75625, 75710. My concern is the iliac angiogram. it sounds like the angiogram is just the iliacs and then the right leg arteriogram is done. Is this an instance where 75774 is used? Or is this considered an extra view?
> 
> Would appreciate any input. Thanks



I would go with 36246/75710. I would question 75625 because there is very little documented findings specific to the aorta. Perhaps there is more to the report?
As for 75774, that would be appropriate if the catheter was advanced into a further selective vessel (ie RT SFA) with subsequent injection of contrast and interpretation of images. 

HTH


----------



## Rajebpt (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi,

I would also go with 36245,75710 only.

Their is no documentation of visceral arteries to support 75625 and for 75774 I go with Danny as well.


----------

